# Your thoughts on this romper what do you think when you see this ?



## Barbie2 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## grace2016 (Jul 18, 2016)

It's cute. A really pretty color. But for me it's way to low cut and super short. That's just me tho. If you feel comfortable, I say go for it! Like I said it's super cute!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 18, 2016)

Too revealing if you wear it alone.


----------



## Progroupie (Aug 16, 2016)

Very pretty for a celebrity or a night of highend clubbing/VIP event.

Not something I'd wear in my everyday life.


----------



## Barbie2 (Aug 16, 2016)

The colors not as pink in person its more of a salmon color.I havent worn this out yet.


----------



## Jemsheridan (Sep 8, 2016)

Omg I love it Where is it from?? It's so nice for a night or even a wedding or anything occasional really !


----------



## Barbie2 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jemsheridan said:


> Omg I love it Where is it from?? It's so nice for a night or even a wedding or anything occasional really !


I got it from nastygal.com 

The color is more of a salmon / peach though than a pink but its still cute.


----------

